# Army Reserve Chaplain's Assistant



## nate895 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not sure if this would be the right forum for this, but it seemed the closest so I went here. Sorry if it needs to be moved to another section.

Anyway, I've noticed that there a few chaplains running around on here, so I was just wondering about your general experience since I might choose to become a reserve chaplain's assistant. Also, would there be any specific pros/cons that I should consider before committing myself. As of now, I probably am not going to do it, I just wanted to see if the experience was positive overall and if it was, I might lean towards it. Any prayer, as with any decision in life, would be much appreciated.  

Thank you,


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was an active duty chaplain assistant for two years before becoming a chaplain candidate. I am not sure what type of information you are looking for, but I will say that your enjoyment all depends on your outlook.


----------



## nate895 (Jan 30, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I was an active duty chaplain assistant for two years before becoming a chaplain candidate. I am not sure what type of information you are looking for, but I will say that your enjoyment all depends on your outlook.


 
I guess I probably should have been more specific. I was mostly looking for information on how it was to be a Reformed chaplain's assistant/chaplain and also how well it prepares you for ministry of one sort or another. Are there any difficulties as far as theology is concerned? I know that you have to accommodate soldiers of other faiths, but what exactly does that entail from a Reformed perspective? Also, is it a good way to get acquainted with some of the issues (albeit in a different form and situation) surrounding any area ministry?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok. 

Different chaplains use their assistants differently. Some use their assistants to wander around as their "eyes and ears" with the Soldiers. I don't do that. It is MY job to wander around interfacing with people.

No, my assistant is functionally my personal/administrative assistant. My assistant does the administrative and logistical stuff and I do the people stuff. I say, "Assistant, I want to do a prayer lunch." And my assistant makes it happen so that I just show up at the appointed place and time and hang out with Soldiers and all the details are taken care of. 

So if you were MY assistant you wouldn't be preparing for ministry. Well, you could prepare in the sense that if you are good I will take care of you and give you plenty of time to study and I'll also share my vast stores of knowledge and wisdom with you. But if you are not good, I'll hand you over to the 1SG to be used however he sees fit.

Thems the facts.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 30, 2010)

The first thing that you need to do is to decide what stand you are going to take on the FV, because coming from the Pacific NW I know that the powers that hold sway in your presbytery might decide to make life a problem for you if you show any integrity at all, which means that you will be stepping on their toes. However, since they just got it handed back to them by the SJC, maybe it will not be as much of a problem for you as it was for me. You need to feel just as strong a call to defend the gospel from false teaching as you need to feel the call to be a chaplain's assistant. I have no idea where you stand on the former, but it doesn't sound to me as if you have any conviction at all on the latter. Get down in prayer and thought, and come to the point where you know for a fact that it is your calling. If not, then don't take it up. I would not want an assistant that is confused on his calling anymore than I want presbyters who are confused about justification. 

Consider this a brotherly wake up call regarding the realities of ministry and the spiritual warfare involved, and then move on it.


----------



## nate895 (Jan 31, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Ok.
> 
> Different chaplains use their assistants differently. Some use their assistants to wander around as their "eyes and ears" with the Soldiers. I don't do that. It is MY job to wander around interfacing with people.
> 
> ...



That's kind of what I was told, with the fact I'd basically be a, well, assistant. You described it almost exactly how the recruiter described it. However, the last paragraph is kind of what I was after. Assuming I was "good," would the average chaplain treat you as Joe the grunt who does all the dirty work and gets no benefits other than what the Army gives him, or would he actual offer advice and act as sort of a mentor? I don't mind doing dirty work if I can profit in some way off of it, spiritually speaking for this one mostly. Since I really don't need it to pay for college or seminary (although it would help), I was really looking more for the experience the discipline of the Army, and observing a chaplain up close. 

Basically one side of me is saying "why" and the other says "why not," and right now the "why" is winning since it doesn't seem like I have a good reason to do it, and I do have plenty of reasons "why not." If someone, somewhere, outside of the recruiter's office, could give a good reason why, "why not" would easily triumph. If no one does, I've prayed about it, and I don't think that's where God would put me. 

Thanks



Archlute said:


> The first thing that you need to do is to decide what stand you are going to take on the FV, because coming from the Pacific NW I know that the powers that hold sway in your presbytery might decide to make life a problem for you if you show any integrity at all, which means that you will be stepping on their toes. However, since they just got it handed back to them by the SJC, maybe it will not be as much of a problem for you as it was for me. You need to feel just as strong a call to defend the gospel from false teaching as you need to feel the call to be a chaplain's assistant. I have no idea where you stand on the former, but it doesn't sound to me as if you have any conviction at all on the latter. Get down in prayer and thought, and come to the point where you know for a fact that it is your calling. If not, then don't take it up. I would not want an assistant that is confused on his calling anymore than I want presbyters who are confused about justification.
> 
> Consider this a brotherly wake up call regarding the realities of ministry and the spiritual warfare involved, and then move on it.



That would be something to think of later, when I actually entered ministry. However, I am opposed to the FV. My pastor is actually one of the people who took it to the SJC.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 31, 2010)

nate895 said:


> That would be something to think of later, when I actually entered ministry. However, I am opposed to the FV. My pastor is actually one of the people who took it to the SJC.


 
I realize that, Nathan. But it is something that you need to be considering now, and not later. Presbyterianism is not like congregationalism, and although you may have a sound minister and local body where you are currently worshipping (and I know that you do at Westminster) you will have to do with many other men up there, and believe me, some of them have gracious faces, but faces that do not reflect either the heart or their theological errors. Take care.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 31, 2010)

nate895 said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Ok.
> ...



Please don't get me wrong, a chaplain assistant's job is not "dirty work" by any stretch. Compared with other Soldiers of their rank, Assistants live a life of luxury. No NCOs yelling at you. You work for a "nice guy" who gives plenty of free time to engage in personal studies. Etc.

If you don't need the money for school, and if you intend to be a chaplain anyway... then I say don't really worry about being an assistant. The only "plus" I can think of to taking the time to be a 56M would be that you would begin the countdown to retirement and when you become a chaplain you'd have years of service under your belt for pay.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 31, 2010)

I enlisted as a 56M thinking I would get a head start on learning about ministry prior to becoming a chaplain. In reality I learned about being a soldier and a 56M with very little chaplain training sprinkled on top. 

I might add that I had a fantastic chaplain and a horrible chaplain. The good one helped me in my road to becoming a chaplain (gave some advice, but really helped putting my packet together). The bad one on the other hand did something similar to what CH Ben mentioned earlier. That chaplain told me I held him back and that he could do a better job without me. He threatened to kick me out of the unit because of this (I will mention that the reason he was going to boot me was because I couldn't run a 13:00 two miler. I passed my PT tests and had just graduated from Airborne School. My CH has a storied history and quasi famous and felt that I was making him look bad by being such a PT loser).

you may get the good chaplain, but then you might get the horrible one as well. You do not get to choose. Or you may get stuck with a Rabbi or Catholic Priest. Neither of those situations are going to help you grow as a chaplain really. 

If you need a reason to join, here is one........

Be a man, serve your country. This country has done alot for you, now do alot for her.


----------



## Berean (Jan 31, 2010)

Does each individual chaplain have their own assistant assigned, or does an assistant work for more than one chaplain at a time? Or does it depend on the base or post?


----------



## Archlute (Jan 31, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I enlisted as a 56M thinking I would get a head start on learning about ministry prior to becoming a chaplain. In reality I learned about being a soldier and a 56M with very little chaplain training sprinkled on top.
> 
> I might add that I had a fantastic chaplain and a horrible chaplain. The good one helped me in my road to becoming a chaplain (gave some advice, but really helped putting my packet together). The bad one on the other hand did something similar to what CH Ben mentioned earlier. That chaplain told me I held him back and that he could do a better job without me. He threatened to kick me out of the unit because of this (I will mention that the reason he was going to boot me was because I couldn't run a 13:00 two miler. I passed my PT tests and had just graduated from Airborne School. My CH has a storied history and quasi famous and felt that I was making him look bad by being such a PT loser).
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry to hear that, Boliver. I have heard similar stories from others though, and because of this the instructors have at several times stressed the reminder that chaplains, although they are indeed soldiers, are ministers first and foremost. PT is important to a degree, but we know that "godliness is profitable for all things". With that experience behind you, I am sure that you will be a much more helpful chaplain to your assistants than without it.


----------



## chaplee (Jan 31, 2010)

Nathan: I am a PCA retired Army chaplain. You've been given some good insight in this thread and I'm glad to hear of a Reformed man who wants to serve God and country as a Soldier! I would add:
- many chaplains, officers and civilians, who were prior enlisted, cherish their time as a "real" Soldier...even if it wasn't all positive. That enlisted time helped them mature, adapt, handle challenges and basically prepare for Life.
- Someone else hinted at it but "Attitude is everything." Your desire to serve with excellence, be a witness for Christ, encourage your peers and "be the best you can be" will serve you well if God calls you later into full-time Gospel service in or out of the military.
- A solid performer is like gold to the Chaplain Corps. Word will spread of that Soldier's expertise, attitude, work ethic, etc...it is very likely that you would be honored and appreciated for being a trustworthy, competent, faith-ful Soldier!
- the benefits for education, health, etc are not too bad, either...even for a Reservist!

There aren't a huge number of Reformed chaplains in the USAR, so it's likely you'd not work with one - especially in the NW (Although there is one Pac NW Presbyter who is a USAR chaplain). However, there are plenty of others who love Jesus and would be delighted to have an Assistant who does, too. If you'd like to talk to (or visit) a Reformed Army Chaplain at Ft. Lewis, let me know and I'll get you an email or phone#.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 31, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I might add that I had a fantastic chaplain and a horrible chaplain. The good one helped me in my road to becoming a chaplain (gave some advice, but really helped putting my packet together). The bad one on the other hand did something similar to what CH Ben mentioned earlier.


 
Hey! Are you insinuating that I'm a bad chaplain because I expect my assistant to show up and do his/her job?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 31, 2010)

Berean said:


> Does each individual chaplain have their own assistant assigned, or does an assistant work for more than one chaplain at a time? Or does it depend on the base or post?


 
You are assigned to a unit and each unit only has one chaplain, so you only have one chaplain technically. This becomes more confusing though when you are assigned to a chapel and numerous chaplains rotate duties for it.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 31, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > Does each individual chaplain have their own assistant assigned, or does an assistant work for more than one chaplain at a time? Or does it depend on the base or post?
> ...


 
Let's make it more interesting. I've been to a few chapel services here where the chaplain's "assistant" has been another (lower ranking) chaplain!


----------



## matt01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> If you need a reason to join, here is one........
> 
> Be a man, serve your country. This country has done alot for you, now do alot for her.



Just make sure that if you decide to take this path, that you are doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

sans nom said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > If you need a reason to join, here is one........
> ...



Like what?


----------



## matt01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> > Chaplainintraining said:
> ...



I agree with your post, Boliver. Everyone needs to be cautioned about the reasons for joining. It is not what is depicted in television. There should be a clear reason for wanting to _serve_.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

sans nom said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > sans nom said:
> ...


 
I gotcha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## yeutter (Feb 1, 2010)

In 26 years in the Army, active duty and Reserve, I had mostly worthless Chaplains. A few exceptions stand out. 
One was a Baptist Chaplain at Fort Gordon, GA. He told me to go to First Presbyterian Church, Augusta.
One was a Roman Catholic full Colonel; who was the senior Chaplain at Camp Samae San in Thailand in 1975-1976. He sought me out and asked me if I was attending chapel services at Utapao Airbase. He apparently knew I was not attending the protestant chapel services at Camp Samae San. [The Protestant Chaplain was a liberal Presbyterian.] When I told him no, he warned me not to try to be a solitary Christian. 
Two Reserve Chaplains [one was liberal Christian Reformed, one was a GARBC Baptist] did a good job of taking care of their troops, they were concerned about how Reserve service was affecting the marriages of their soldiers. They provided encouragement, suggestions and admonitions to their troops. They also were concerned that their soldiers were involved in their local congregation the rest of the month. 
The good chaplains had one thing in common. They were their own eyes and ears among their troops. They used their chaplains assistants for administrative functions, not as junior chaplains.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 2, 2010)

yeutter said:


> The good chaplains had one thing in common. They were their own eyes and ears among their troops. They used their chaplains assistants for administrative functions, not as junior chaplains.


 
Bingo!

And for those of you training to be chaplains, this observation (which incidentally mirrors my own practice) is going to be contrary to what you may hear at the schoolhouse. I remember hearing these pie-in-the-sky things about the chaplain and the assistant out doing things together, letting the assistant be eyes and ears, etc... but I've found it best to have them do the administrative/detail stuff while I focus on the people.


----------

